# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پشت کنکور و ترمیم معدل

## علی۲

سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دادم می دونم رتبه خوبی نمی یارم سوال من و شاید بسیاری از دوستان اینه که آقا ما برای ترمیم معدل کی بریم شرکت کنیم(شهریور یا دی) ممنون میشم من رو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Amir.h.f

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دادم می دونم رتبه خوبی نمی یارم سوال من و شاید بسیاری از دوستان اینه که آقا ما برای ترمیم معدل کی بریم شرکت کنیم(شهریور یا دی) ممنون میشم من رو راهنمایی کنید


سلام برادر ، منم تقربیا شرایط تورو دارم بزار اخر شهریور تکلیف مشخص بشه که دقیقا چه اشی برامون پختن 
بعدش میتونی دی یا خرداد ترمیم کنی

----------


## Mahdis79

دی
چون ممکنه بگت فقط یکبار میتونید ترمیم کنید و شما شهریور نتونین نمره خوبی کسب کنید

----------


## علی۲

منم موندم اول تا ده بار بود حالاهم که می گن یکبار اصلا تکلیف ما ها رو مشخص نمی کنن

----------

